# Ghost mantis encloser



## Nightberry (Jan 17, 2010)

I am hoping to get three or more Ghost Mantids soon and am trying to come up with some encloser ideas. Is this one any good?

I was thinking of using eco-earth as substrate and halfway burying a rock in the encloser with some moss on it. And I would probably put this one stick I found with some dead flowers in it, along with a twisted grape vine that looks alot like a dead tree to me. Also, I will probably be stuck with a glass tank since thats all I can seem to find, so is it a good idea to put some cork bark on the back? If I do I will probably put one or two patchs of moss on it.

Edit even though its not really an edit and shes just adding this right before submitting but whatever hey look a squirrel hahahahahahaha hi squirrel: Something kind of like this:






Real edit: The tank is two and a half gallons. Also, this pic is from the side (my dad took it, don't know why he took it from the side). On the front its mostly screen. Will try and get a better pic.

Another edit: Got a better pic.



The holes in the screen are a bit large but we where planning to get a new door for the encloser with a screen that has smaller holes.


----------



## agent A (Jan 17, 2010)

all depends. looks a little big. what stage will ghosts be at?


----------



## Nightberry (Jan 17, 2010)

agent A said:


> all depends. looks a little big. what stage will ghosts be at?


Either L2 or L3. The encloser in the pic is two and a half gallons.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 17, 2010)

How many are you getting? 3? That's a bit big.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 17, 2010)

Where's the ventilation? You can't have all sides glass with no ventilation.


----------



## Nightberry (Jan 17, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Where's the ventilation? You can't have all sides glass with no ventilation.


The pic is from the side (my dad took the pic. idk why he dident get it from the front). On the front its mostly screen.



lemmiwinks said:


> How many are you getting? 3? That's a bit big.


What size do you think would be good for them?


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a bunch of those 2 1/2 gallons. They are smaller than you guys think. That should work ok. I suggest turning it right side up though. No need to put it on its side.


----------



## agent A (Jan 18, 2010)

L2 nymphs are about as big as a pea.


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

You will also need a way to keep small flies in. Some mesh or something.


----------



## agent A (Jan 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> You will also need a way to keep small flies in. Some mesh or something.


+1


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 18, 2010)

lots of cover


----------



## Bug Crazy (Jan 26, 2010)

Rick said:


> I have a bunch of those 2 1/2 gallons. They are smaller than you guys think. That should work ok. I suggest turning it right side up though. No need to put it on its side.


I'm planning on using the same 2.5 gal enclosure for some L3 ghost nymphs. How many do you think can coexist peacefully, assuming plenty of flies, and lots of branches in there for them to choose from?


----------



## massaman (Jan 26, 2010)

like they said smaller mesh so they cant squeeze through and the same thing when you put flies or other feeder insects in there!


----------

